# - 18 Grad



## JOJO (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Extremer, welcher Kühlblock für die CPU hält dauerhaft  - 18 Grad aus!? Und, ist mit Eisbildung aufgrund von Kondensat am MB zu rechnen!?

Habe gestern ein neues Projekt angestoßen, und es wäre nett, wenn ernsthafte Anregungen kamen.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

MOmentchen mal, worum geht es?

Was für ein Projekt?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Den (Kupfer-)Blöcken selbst ist die Temperatur ziemlich egal.
Nur die Dichtung solltest du vorher gut fetten oder gleich durch ein Spezialmodell ersetzen.

Isolieren ist bei solchen Temperaturen natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## JOJO (28. Juni 2009)

Das Projekt ist folgendes:

Habe eine TK, die - 25 Grad bringt. Jetzt kommt ein Va Behälter hinein, welches ein Medium beinhaltet. Dann kommt eine Kupferschlange hinein, die wiederum mit einem Medium befüllt ist.

Die Auslegung der Verrohrung steht eigendlich schon fest, die Berechnungen passen.

Geht also um ein Projekt, welches dauerhaft Temperaturen bringt, um OC dauerhaft zu sichern.

Deswegen die Frage, welcher KB, und ob mit Kondensat zu rechnen ist.

Bei flüssigen Helium und auch TE ist Kondensatbildung zu beobachten, nur, die Temperaturen sind ja noch um einiges tiefer.

Was die KB angeht, sind alle aus 2 Teilen mit einer Dichtung gefertigt. Die Hersteller sagen nichts über die max. Temperaturen im negativen Sinne!


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

kondensat hast du immer wenn du temps anvisierst die unter raumtemperatur liegen, die frage ist eben wie viel
wenn du extrem gut isolierts(mit styropor oder so) könntetst du das noch verringern aber kondensat hast du in jedem fall


----------



## JOJO (28. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> kondensat hast du immer wenn du temps anvisierst die unter raumtemperatur liegen, die frage ist eben wie viel
> wenn du extrem gut isolierts(mit styropor oder so) könntetst du das noch verringern aber kondensat hast du in jedem fall


 
Das Projekt soll jedem OC hier zur Verfügung stehen. selbst PCGH soll darauf zurück greifen können. Nur Transportkosten soll jeder selbst tragen.

Deshalb soll das Projekt narrensoicher sein! Die Anschlüsse sind per Stahlflexschlauch realisiert. 

Soll ich noch ein Luftentfeuchter beistellen!? Mit Styrodur oder Styropor wäre mir ja geholfen...


----------



## Dr.House (28. Juni 2009)

Sowas eignet sich nur für Testzwecke und ist nicht 24/7    Um alles für 24/7 tauglich zu machen brauchst du nen speziell dafür gebauten Kühler und mehr als ordentliche Isolierung. Sowas gabs mal schon hier. Kühlschrank (TK) mit nem Behälter voller Flüßigkeit die mit ner Pumpe gefördert wurde.  Ist also nix innovatives. Kauf dir ne kokü und fertig.

Normale CPU-Kühler sollten dicht bleiben, wenn du die Dichtung einfettest und die Schrauben ordentlich anziehst , sollte es gehen.  Es sind alle aus mindestens 2 Teilen leider. Board und Sockel gut isolieren und die Schläuche sowieso.

Am besten wärs alles zusammen in der TK bei -25°C und du kannst nen normalen Lüftkühler benutzen.


----------



## JOJO (28. Juni 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Sowas eignet sich nur für Testzwecke und ist nicht 24/7  Um alles für 24/7 tauglich zu machen brauchst du nen speziell dafür gebauten Kühler und mehr als ordentliche Isolierung. Sowas gabs mal schon hier. Kühlschrank (TK) mit nem Behälter voller Flüßigkeit die mit ner Pumpe gefördert wurde. Ist also nix innovatives. Kauf dir ne kokü und fertig.
> 
> Normale CPU-Kühler sollten dicht bleiben, wenn du die Dichtung einfettest und die Schrauben ordentlich anziehst , sollte es gehen. Es sind alle aus mindestens 2 Teilen leider. Board und Sockel gut isolieren und die Schläuche sowieso.
> 
> Am besten wärs alles zusammen in der TK bei -25°C und du kannst nen normalen Lüftkühler benutzen.


 
@ DH Also besser das Projekt in die Tonne!? Kokü hat leider das Problem flüchtig zu sein. Mir gings eher darum, stabile Temps zu bringen. Hmmm....

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Dr.House (28. Juni 2009)

was meinst du denn mit flüchtig bei ner Kompressorkühlung ?

Projekt ist machbar ,aber für den 24/7 musst du ein sehr hohen Aufwand betreiben. Problemlos kannst du das für Tests nutzen.


Siehst du hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/45817-ifx-14-peltier-test.html  was passiert wenn man unter 0°C beim Dauerbetrieb bleibt. CPU tot... da sich Kondenswasser im Sockel gebildet hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Soll ich noch ein Luftentfeuchter beistellen!? Mit Styrodur oder Styropor wäre mir ja geholfen...



Wenn du auf -20°C willst, müsstest du bis zu 97% der Luftfeuchte entziehen (bei ~30°C Raumtemperatur wäre die maximale Luftfeuchte 30mal größer), das kriegst du so ohne weiteres nicht hin. Es gab bereits einige Leute, die sich Gedanken über ein "trockenes" Gehäuse für ein sub-zero-System gemacht haben, aber der Aufwand bei der Abdichtung und die Füllung mit einem ausreichend trockenen Gas ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. Juni 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Am besten wärs alles zusammen in der TK bei -25°C und du kannst nen normalen Lüftkühler benutzen.



bloß nicht!

das schafft deine gefriertruhe niemals.

man kann auch einfach zwei kupferblöcke nehmen. einen mit kanal drin wo das kühlmedium durchläuft und der zweite wo die gewinde für die anschlüsse drin sind. dann einfach beide kupferblöcke aufeinander legen und mit einander hartverlöten.

die hier versuchte lösung wird denke nicht funktionieren. aber so ganz hab ich das system dahinter auch nicht verstanden 

wenn man nur eine wärmequelle kühlen möchte, zb. die cpu, dann nimmt man einfach kompressor, verflüssiger, eine flexible leitung aus edelstahlwellrohr und baut sich einen verdampfer aus kupfer selbst.
dazu kupfer kappen wie es sie in jedem baumarkt gibt auf einer platte verlöten. fertig ist die perfekte kühlung 

das ganze schafft dann in meinem fall -38°C bei 180watt abwärme. da verflüchtigt sich nix und kann jeder zeit ganz einfach in betrieb genommen werden.


----------



## JOJO (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leutz, jetziger Stand der Planung.

Kühlblock wird CNC gefräst werden, geschraubt und mit einer Labyrintdichtung versehen.

Der VA Behälter ist Geschichte (Umweltschutz und Transport), wir werden den TK Kühlkreislauf direkt auf den Kühlblock leiten.

Das Problem welches wir noch haben, ist das Vakuum im System zu halten. Bajonettverschlüsse müssen erst einmal besorgt werden, sonst muss vor der Inbetriebnahme immer neu entlüftet werden. Oder aber flexibles System mit metallummantelten Schläuchen, an denen dann der Kühlblock hängt.

Keine Bange wir arbeiten mit einem Klimatechniker zusammen.

Wäre die Luftentfeuchtung möglich, wenn wir das PC Gehäuse bzw. MB und Komponenten (ohne NT), in einen Klimaschrank stellen, den wir dann mit z.B. Helium befüllen!?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr könnt den PC in jedem beliebigen gasdichten Behälter mit jedem beliebigen Gas (bevorzugt nicht brennbar  ) vor Kondesfeuchtigkeit schützen, solange ihr genug Abwärme aus dem abführen könnt. (was aber bei Kühlung aller größeren Wärmeerzeuger auf <0°C kein Probelm sein sollte)
Der Knackpunkt ist "gasdicht".
So ein PC hat jede Menge Leitungen, die alle verbunden werden müssen - und das z.T. hohen Anforderungen an die Signalqualität. Dazu kommen die Temperaturschwankungen im Betrieb und damit ein wechselnder Innnendruck.
Imho wird es sehr auffwendig, ein Gehäuse mit Durchleitungen zu bauen, dass diese Anforderungen erfüllt. (und Helium würde ich nicht nehmen. Afaik ist kein Gas schwerer dicht zu bekommen . Wenn ihr nicht richtig extrem werdet -und das Ding mit flüssigem Stickstoff füllt- würde ich mindest Argon oder noch dichter nehmen. Unbrennbare Klimamittel erscheinen optimal -niedriger Dampfdruck, große Molleküle-, wenn das Hardwareverträglich ist)


----------



## Oliver (1. Juli 2009)

Was spricht dagegen, alle kalten Teile wie bei extremen Kühlmethoden üblich entsprechend zu isolieren?


----------

